# Ever Traded Makeup for Hair Services?



## NikkiHorror (Nov 9, 2006)

I was thinking of asking my hair dresser to do a trade for some gratis.  Has anyone ever done this before?  If so, how many pieces do you think is a fair trade for a cut and color?


----------



## kimmy (Nov 9, 2006)

i've never done it before, but i would say however many products equal the price of the cut/colour. like..if you were going to trade MAC stuff and she wanted $30 for a cut, then maybe a lipstick and a fluidline or something


----------



## blueyesdancing (Nov 10, 2006)

I don't know if this helps but I used to work for a fragrance counter and would trade testers I got for photography; we traded equal amounts, dollar for dollar.  My hairstylist right now is a guy so I trade massage with him (I am also a licensed MT) and we also trade dollar for dollar.  Quick tip...at least in Texas, if you say "trade" you don't need to pay any taxes on it but if you say "barter" (I hear this alot) then you are legally required to pay taxes on the services rendered, even if money never changes hands.  Semantics are strange when it comes to the law.


----------



## ms.marymac (Nov 11, 2006)

I used to do this all the time-but it was a girl I knew really well. She wanted empties!  I also had another stylist approach me about it.  We never went though with it, but we were going to go by retail price. 

Maybe you can put together an easy look for her with some basics.


----------

